# Hymer B class wheel arch trims



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

As you can see I am back from my trip,This is just a quick post about one of the problems I had.
Check your wheel arch trim fixings,I lost one cost of replacement 166 squid inc delivery.
Fold back the rubber moulding between the trim and the body work and you see the fixing screws,I bet you will find that the plastic trim behind the screws is split ,if they all split the wind pressure will rip the trim off.
Simple repair is to remove screws a re drill a few inches away from original holes , do this with all screws.
You never know I may have saved someone a lot of money


----------

